

Takana – SCSS Live Editor - jonifico
http://usetakana.com/

======
bsimpson
I expected this to be a less-featureful version of Webpack, but it looks like
the big difference is that you don't have to hit "save" to trigger a hotswap;
the changes occur as you type them (as they do in Dev Tools).

------
Tloewald
How well does this cope with more complex stylesheets?

I tend to live edit my CSS experimentally right in the browser, and then when
I'm happy go back to the actual source files. This is not quite as nice as the
demo, but my (LESS) files take several seconds to compile -- which isn't an
issue when live-editing rules inside the browser.

~~~
leichtgewicht
I read the code a little. It seems like its replacing stylesheets in the
document on the fly. So if you split up your project in various css files then
it should on-the-fly only reload those that changed and as a result be quite
quick even with big projects.

------
Keats
How does it compare to something like BrowserSync
([http://www.browsersync.io/](http://www.browsersync.io/)) which also works
for js (and sync throuch devices as well, which is very neat) ?

~~~
leichtgewicht
As far as I can tell BrowserSync tries to have a little more generic approach
and as a result reloads with a regular livereload script, thus triggering html
site reloads while Takana (as I mention in another comment) only reloads the
css file that changed.

------
unanonymous
This looks really awesome and would drastically improve my workflow, but
doesn't seem that there is support for linux which is a big bummer. Any idea
when to expect linux support?

------
aikah
The compilation is still happening through a native extension on the
server.That's personally why I prefer LESS.It is powerfull enough AND can run
on the client,without needing a server.

------
cpt_kittenface
Ugh I wish this worked. I can't get the cli or grunt plugin to install. My
current scss builds on save take WAAAAAY too long. This would save my workflow

~~~
nc
Happy to jump on a google hangout to help you figure it out.

namit.chadha@gmail.com

~~~
cpt_kittenface
definitely taking you up on this

------
brbcoding
Is this much different than running `sass --watch` with livereload? Seems to
me it'd be nearly identical.

~~~
nc
It updates as you type which makes for a completely different experience.

~~~
brbcoding
I wouldn't say that's a completely different experience. It's the same
experience minus having to hit save (which I'd imagine is fairly automatic/in
the subconcious for most devs). I'll have to try it out and see for myself
though I suppose.

------
ofcapl_
this tool is awesome! boosts productivity like a charm :) From now on I'm
adding Takana to all my projects!

~~~
jonifico
That's awesome! Glad I could help.

------
4ad
I misread this as SCCS, and thought to myself, people still use that? (FWIW I
still occasionally use rcs).

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Source_Code_Control_System](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Source_Code_Control_System)

~~~
u02sgb
I misread this as SCCS and thought "we still use this" wonder what it's about?
:).

